# Horsepower increase in 94 altima



## Legoman (Apr 13, 2004)

What is the easiest and least expensive way to increase the horsepower in a stock 94 altima. Auto trans. car is fully tuned up.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Legoman said:


> What is the easiest and least expensive way to increase the horsepower in a stock 94 altima. Auto trans. car is fully tuned up.


I would an exhaust header, an intake, or a Jim Wolf retuned ECU would be the better choices for performance increases. Another improvement could be the Level 10 torque converter with a higher stall speed.

Troy


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> I would an exhaust header, an intake, or a Jim Wolf retuned ECU would be the better choices for performance increases. Another improvement could be the Level 10 torque converter with a higher stall speed.
> 
> Troy


where can you find torque converters?! i've been looking for them all over, but nothing...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> where can you find torque converters?! i've been looking for them all over, but nothing...


A company called Level 10...
http://www.levelten.com/store/import/packages/parts_nissan.htm
They have everything you need for a performance automatic.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just be aware that neither the computer upgrade or vb upgrade are cheap. actually, just about everything for the altima is somewhat costly. the easiest and cheapest way to pick up a couple horses, is to go to a warm air intake. you can get one under 50 bucks and the difference is almost immediately noticeable. another thing to remember, the upgrade to your valve body will not make hp, it will just make better use of what you already have and make sure it gets to the wheels more efficiently and quickly. for the best bang for your buck, nitrous is the way to go for big AND little power. but its not cheap either and takes some learning to get it working perfectly. good luck and dont hesitate to ask questions if you cant find it first through a search.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> for the best bang for your buck, nitrous is the way to go for big AND little power. but its not cheap either and takes some learning to get it working perfectly.


I don't think Nitrous as one of the first upgrades is advisable. Getting the car to breath better, optimizing the fuel and timing then the juice. Kind of like trying to pressurize a liquid going thru a straw, it comes out a lot farther but it is more efficient/easier to get a bigger straw first. 
Also I was referring to the higher lockup torque converter not the valve body to be upgraded.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youre absoultely right. i just added it because he wanted to know how to get hp for cheap and n2o is the most bang for your buck. i didnt say it good enough though, but what i meant was that its really not for beginners. he really should just concentrate on the bolt-ons for now. even a tc would cost him alot of money in installation alone...


----------



## enigma94 (Apr 29, 2004)

Legoman said:


> What is the easiest and least expensive way to increase the horsepower in a stock 94 altima. Auto trans. car is fully tuned up.



Personally I would say get a WAI( warm air intake) and a lightened pulley. I just installed a pulley on my 94 auto and its night and day difference. of couse with the pulley you are not creating more HP but allowing it to get to the wheels more effeciantly. And it make the a/c drag not feel so bad


----------

